# NC trapping question???



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I raise chickens. All kinds of chickens. I just built a new 11'x12' house. I am sure there are opossums and ***** around. I generally keep a trap set all year long. Anything caught is dispatched quickly and quietly.

My questions is; Can I legaly keep this trap set around my chickens in NC during off seasons? I know in the Summer there are no open seasons. I figure I am breaking the law but I thought it could be different because of fowl. Anyone have a clue??

In NC if a dog/cat is killing your fowl you can legally kill the animal. The neighbors dog almost got it a few months ago at 0300. I had to talk myself out of shooting it. My wife was screaming shoot that dang dog so I can go back to sleep!!!!! I would hate to have a civil war in my neighborhood because I shot someone's dog.
We live on a private road where everyone is family. I own the first house on the road. There is a 7 house subdivision across the street and the dog once lived there. It is now gone and a new toy dog has taken its place. 


Darin


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Not sure about NC law...but here in Ohio you can get a neusance animal trapping permit to protect livestock, fowl, etc. I get opposums and skunks eating my bees. Both these critters will scratch at the porch of a bee hive at night...wait for the guard bees to swarm out...and just start gobbling them up! freaking bee eaters 

I run a fairly extensive trapline most years :beer:


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Traps*

I just turn my fiest out at night when the possums start messing in the chicken feed. It won't be long before she has them killed. 

They seam to be more interested in the chicken feed and less concerned about the chickens themselves. My wife's uncle just lost a big hen this week. He caught a huge possum with babies 2 nights ago. 

I keep my white leghorns up at night and let them free range about 3 days a week. I have not lost any yet. I have caught 2 possums in the trap. I am surprised that I have not caught a ****.

I doubt I get the appropriate license. I will just keep catching and killing. If I ever lose a chicken to a predator, I feel sorry for the predator population around my house. Nothing will be safe!!!! 

I can't set steel traps because I woud hate to catch Curtis. Conibear traps make me nervous.
I caught a beaver in a conibear trap one time. I almost had to cut him apart to get him out. I can't imagine letting that thing snap on my arm or hand. Oh yeah, a beaver will not chew it's arm off if it gets caught in a leg hold trap if it can get to the water. It will if it is trapped on dry land and can't reach the water.

Anyone have any trapping stories??

Darin


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Ask your local wildlife officer about a depridation permit. It allows you to kill what is destroying your crops/livestock using any means. My grandfather has one and the rule book says he can shoot the deer that eat his soybeans any day of the year, at any time of the day or night and can even use spotlights if he wants.

Of course, he never shoots anything but I guess its nice to know you could.

Evan


----------



## bowhunter81 (Aug 5, 2007)

Shoot. Shovel. Shut up.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

My grandfateher raised goats and one year he had a problem with some neighborhood dogs packing up and killing his goats. He eventually shot three of them and sent the owners a bill for the goats that he had lost and they had to pay.


----------



## ro-h2o (Feb 21, 2005)

*trapping*

I cant tell you about your local laws but I can tell you how to catch what you need to catch. i have trapped since I was 15 yrs old and in willamsburg, norge, toano, west poiont, hampton, newport news, king and Qween, charels city, and many more local areas, I have caught everything on 4 legs that is leagle to catch except a bobcat. And my 4 bobcat that I have caught, the area was open to trafic and they were taken from me. Anyway if you need some help send me a pm and I will be more than happy to help you.


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

The thing you will have to really watch for is Long-tail and Least weasels, as well as Mink. Not sure which of those you have down there, but we have all three here. I catch plenty of Mink around here, and got a Long-tail incidentally in a Mink set some years back. I've never specifically set for weasel.

My Uncle had a Fox killing his birds last winter. He called me for advise on catching it. He screwed up though, and ended up losing his chickens anyway and not catching the Fox. I helped him get a big buck Mink a few years ago that was killing his Peacocks, and I trap the muskrats out of his ponds every few years to knock the population down. Little bit of a drive to run a trap line there, he lives up in Michigan.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

I agree shoot shovel shutup.Ababy nipple on a 22 work well even in the city.


----------



## bigcatchman2 (May 19, 2008)




----------

